# Video Multitrack Recording



## joelfvaldiviezo (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I need some help! I work for a dance competition and we are currently trying to set up a "video critique" system. I will try to explain as best I can on what exactly that means. Currently we have 3 judges that critique each routine. The recordings are currently being done by audio usb mics and laptops. We're doing this by having 3 separate computers and the judges recording straight to that and putting them in their appropriate folders. At the end of the competition I go to each computer and gather all the recordings and put them in separate USBs for the dancers. Each routine will get 3 AUDIO critiques by each one of the judges and the dancer will get those files on a USB. So for example if a dancer has 3 routines they will have 9 audio files on their usb.

This year we want to try something different. At our events we also video record every single routine and dvds are available for purchase. What we want to try this year is for the critiques to be with video & audio. So now the dancers can take a home a video file to listen and watch their routine as the judges are critiquing it. If that doesn't make sense check this link out http://www.videojudge.com/what/

So basically what I need for it do is, have the camera capture 4 different audio channels but capture only one video feed...
1- sound coming from the mixer
2- judge one
3- judge two
4- judge three

Then I need it to be able to make 4 separate video files as well.
File 1- for sale
Files 2-4 for the dancers to take home

Ive seen this done at many events so I know it's possible! I've seen some use this http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/673541-REG/Tascam_DR_680_DR_680_8_Track_Portable_Field.html

Any help would be VERY much appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Jan 13, 2014)

Do you have video editing and DVD authoring software? Even iMovie would work. There's nothing wrong with what you're doing, it's just a matter of more work on your end after the fact and a little bit of time. You could easily sync the 4 audio tracks, export 4 individual movies, then burn them as 4 titles with a free DVD creator app from the app store.


----------



## cpf (Jan 14, 2014)

My first thought would be to feed the video and audio into a PC, and capture them with VLC or Premiere (or any other software that can handle 4-track audio+video recording). Then, run each video through FFMPEG 4 times, each time stripping out 3/4 of the audio tracks, leaving only the desired one. No need to sync the audio for every file (since it'll come out of the recorder in sync, or at least with a constant delay that's easily dealt with at the FFMPEG stage).

Of course, this takes some technical doing - the easier-with-money solution would be to buy 4 DVD (or solid-state) video recorders and amplify+split the camera signal to each. No audio to sync, no software to play with.


----------



## Video Judge (Feb 9, 2014)

Why would you not use Video Judge. Give us a call we can set you up and make it all work perfectlY and simply. 1.877.669.0663.


----------



## jstroming (Feb 28, 2014)

Joel-

The current trend among major competitions/conventions is to use a digital video signal with multiple channels of embedded audio. Using SDI you can embed up to 16 channels of audio. Look at a product called "Audio to SDI" by Blackmagic. That will let you embed the 4 channels you need from analog sources (audio console + 3 judges mics).

Most video software will capture SDI with embed audio, just make sure you get an input device compatible with your software. The encoding will be the fun thing, but there are many programs (some free, some expensive).

Btw- hope you're doing well! If you want to stop by one of the shows let me know.

-Jeff




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joelfvaldiviezo (Feb 24, 2015)

jstroming said:


> Joel-
> 
> The current trend among major competitions/conventions is to use a digital video signal with multiple channels of embedded audio. Using SDI you can embed up to 16 channels of audio. Look at a product called "Audio to SDI" by Blackmagic. That will let you embed the 4 channels you need from analog sources (audio console + 3 judges mics).
> 
> ...



Hey Jeff - Hope all is well! Sorry for the late response. I actually ended up using a game capturing system for the video critiques and its working well...except for the uploading part of it. 

Let me know if when you're in the NYC area, I would love to stop by at one of your shows!

-Joel


----------

